# Nougat Montelimar



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Was making this the other day and the instructions in my book from school say to put the meringue in a bowl over hot water and drive off excess moisture, or until it reaches the proper consistency. This was one thing we didn't make in school, and though this came out once before, I have no idea what the proper consistency is. I cooked it till it held a track like a genoise. Anybody else ever make this stuff? We have an Italian themed party wed nite and I'm going to pass it off as torrone.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I made it about 15 years ago. Tomorrow, I'll look up the recipe and tell you what it says.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Interesting thread. It reminded me that I absolutely LOVE French nougat. How could that have slipped my mind? I also really like Calissons d'Aix; very healthy too they say.

It got me to look up a few things on the web. Here's an interesting site I found: although interesting for me it may not be useful for you since it's not very specific and it's in French. Let me know if you want the translation. nougat

I didn't know that in order to be called Nougat de Montelimar it had to contain lavander honey..

This site is in English and might be more useful in describing the desired consistency to achieve.

Nougat2

Good luck!

(if it works, please post your recipe; I'd like to try it)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

According to the New International Confectioner, you're supposed to heat the meringue (which contains sugar syrup (270 degrees) and honey), to between 250 and 270 degrees, "according to the use to which the nougat is to be put. ...After dipping the tip of a knife into the mixture, the droplet on the end breaks easily when cold".

After adding the warmed nuts, spread the mixture on rice paper in a metal frame. "Level off, cover with some more rice paper, and press down well". This sounds like a firm mixture.

Cut into strips when cold.

There are 2 recipes in the book. Let me know if you'd like me to post them.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Oh yes yes yes. I cooked mine to 266. Then I poured the syrup onto a common meringue and then put it in a double boiler for like a half an hour. One mistake may have been to refrigerate it for two days. It started to melt. I also made soft honey nougat with almonds that came out real nice. Also the pate de fruit. I'm serving them tomorrow night.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd love to see your other recipe Momo. This is on my list of confections to do along with marshmallow and mendiants.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I changed the wording slightly, because the translation was awful:

Nougat Montelimar from the New International Confectioner: 


2 lb. honey
2 lb. sugar
14 oz. egg whites
3.5 oz. glucose
2 lb. lightly toasted blanched almonds
7 oz. skinned pistachios
10 oz. water

Boil sugar, water, and glucose to 270F.

Melt the honey and beat with egg whites. Gradually add sugar syrup. Continue beating over moderate heat until the ball or small crack stage (250-270 deg. F.), according to the use to which the nougat is to be put. The small crack is reached when, after dipping the tip of a knife into the mixture, the droplet on the end breaks easily when cold. Fold in the warmed nuts. Spread on a piece of rice paper in a metal frame, or between strips of wood (1" high). Level off the mixture, cover with another piece of rice paper, and press down well. When the nougat is cold, cut into strips. It is possible to replace some of the almonds with glace cherries or roasted hazelnuts. It may also be flavored with chocolate, vanilla, or rose water.

Recipe 2:

3 Lb. 8 oz. sugar
1 lb. glucose
1 lb. honey
15 oz. water
6 oz. egg whites
8 oz. chopped pistacios
8 oz. chopped cherries
8 oz chopped hazelnuts or almonds

Boil sugar and water. Add honey and glucose. Boil to 275 F. Whip egg whites to stiff. Replace whisk with paddle. Pour in boiling syrup while mixing. Continue until mixture becomes firm. Add warmed cherries and nuts. Pour into a frame lined with wafer paper, spread level and cover with another sheet of wafer paper. Place a weighted board on top and leave to get cold. Cut with a hot wet knife.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you so much Momo. I'm looking forward to trying at least one version before Christmas.


----------

